# A/C Leak



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

cheers. have shop do it. you can start tossing money at it, buying dye etc, then you'll have to replace parts, which means - evacuate system and fully recharge anyway. might as well gid id done right from the get go.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Personally, I would throw a can of leak detector in it and if the leak is found, fix it, as I have an evacuation pump and the gauges for refilling. Unless you have a pump and gauges, you probably should do as ukrkoz says, and take it to a shop. Be prepared to pay more than $150 though.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

If it is leaking that fast then you should be able to see some wet area along one of the pipe joints or on the condenser itself. replace leaking part then take to shop to have a/c system vacuum and charged. If blowing warm then not to much is left in the system, just remove leaking part slowly to keep from allowing anything left in it to spray on you. Good luck


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

when it's blowing warm is the AC turning on and off? you will hear it clicking on and off when the refrigerant is low. Answer this and then we can troubleshoot to the next step.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

you won't see any wet area when it takes weeks to get warm again. I refilled 3 cars a few years back with the refrigerant without oil to lubricate and all 3 AC died by the next summer. have to get the free on with lubricant.


----------



## UnderCoverGuy11 (Sep 28, 2012)

Put dye in, find leak. Don't worry about purging the system since it's leaking out anyway. When it runs warm again and the refrigerant is gone, replace the o-ring or whatever is leaking, and make sure you replace your dryer, it should be replaced every time the system is opened. 

Now you have your leaks fixed, go to a shop, and pay 100 and tell them to pull vacuum and recharge by weight. They should charge you about 100. 

30 bucks for dryer or so, and add cost of whatever is causing your leak, plus the 20 or so for the UV kit and dye. 

Worth it to DIY, not incredibly difficult.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

I just fixed an air conditioner in a Chrysler Concorde and it seemed like the free on had leaked out. the air was warm. but the compressor wasn't turning off and on. the compressor wouldn't eve. turn on. there is a transducer that senses the pressure and tells the compressor to turn on and off. don't spend money in die if the compressor isn't turning on.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

the r134a with out lubricating oil will ruin ac parts.


----------



## UnderCoverGuy11 (Sep 28, 2012)

silver_flash said:


> I just fixed an air conditioner in a Chrysler Concorde and it seemed like the free on had leaked out. the air was warm. but the compressor wasn't turning off and on. the compressor wouldn't eve. turn on. there is a transducer that senses the pressure and tells the compressor to turn on and off. don't spend money in die if the compressor isn't turning on.


True but his A/C works, it's just leaking out.


----------



## silver_flash (Sep 28, 2012)

right. the Concorde ac also worked and it also needed refrigerant and it also stopped blowing cold air 4 months later. it's the same scenario.


----------

